

Canonical “abused trademark law” to target a site critical of Ubuntu privacy? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/canonical-abused-trademark-law-to-target-a-site-critical-of-ubuntu-privacy/

======
bkerensa
It would be nice if they allowed the community to form a foundation and
transferred the trademark to the foundation that way they don't give the
entire community and project a bad name.

------
RexRollman
This is obviously an attempt to silence a critic. I'm really starting to
wonder about Canonical's judgement.

------
shric
Thanks for using the Barbara Streisand effect, Canonical. I would not have
been aware of this informative website if not for your legal threats.

